# [Cali] Sour Diesel (Photos Inside)



## Vaporizer (Jun 20, 2008)

*Strain:* Sour Diesel
*Flavor:* Skunk with a slight citrus-y taste
*Smoke:* Smooth. 
*Smell:* Strong. 
*High:* Strong. Heavy eye's.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks like some GOOD bud!!!


----------



## thebest (Jul 14, 2008)

wow man, that looks intense! how did she taste?!?!?


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks good.


----------

